# Forumsunterteilung in Alpen und Mittelgebirge?



## DerBergschreck (5. Mai 2011)

An die Mods:

Könnte man nicht das "Reisen, Routen und Reviere" in "Alpen" und "Mittelgebirge" unterteilen?

Wenn man Tips fürs Mittelgebirge sucht, muss man nicht mühselig zwischen den vielen Alpen-Threads suchen.

Nur so 'ne Idee...


----------



## Freaky_Styley (5. Mai 2011)

Kann man in Mittel"gebirgen" überhaupt Mountain-Biken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _bergpeter_ (5. Mai 2011)

Wo ist bitte ein "Mittelgebirge"?


----------



## giles (5. Mai 2011)

Alles nördlich von Fichtelgebirge und Alpen und südlich von Skandinavien.


----------



## dubbel (5. Mai 2011)

Alle Gebirge in Deutschland mit Ausnahme der Alpen und Voralpen sind Mittelgebirge. Mehr als die Hälfte von ihnen zählt zur Deutschen Mittelgebirgsschwelle. Ein weiterer, nicht unbeträchtlicher Teil im Süden bildet das Süddeutsche Schichtstufenland, während nur die (westliche) Pfalz dem Nordfranzösischen Schichtstufenland zugerechnet wird.








Schwarzwald, Bayerischer Wald, Erzgebirge, Harz, Fichtelgebirge, Oberpfälzer Wald, Schwäbische Alb, Thüringer Wald, Rhön, Taunus, Thüringer Schiefergebirge, Rothaargebirge, Elstergebirge, Hunsrück, Frankenwald, Zittauer Gebirge, Vogelsberg, Hoher Meißner, Eifel, Elbsandsteingebirge, Fränkisches Keuper-Lias-Land, Nordpfälzer Bergland, Kellerwald, Haardt, Ebbegebirge, Westerwald, Fränkische Alb, Kaufunger Wald, Knüllgebirge, Odenwald, Habichtswälder Bergland, Gladenbacher Bergland, Spessart, Kaiserstuhl, Solling, Lipper Bergland, Alfelder Bergland, Kyffhäuser, Eggegebirge, Siebengebirge, Teutoburger Wald, Calenberger Bergland, Elm, Wiehengebirge


----------



## Athabaske (5. Mai 2011)

Wow, Respekt Dubbel!


----------



## franzam (5. Mai 2011)

wenigsten macht dubbel was für die Allgemeinbildung hier


----------



## Audix (5. Mai 2011)

Schweinerei! Unverschämt!
Die Karte unterschlägt den wunderschönen Deister zu Hannover.
Ein waschechtes Mittelgebirge zum Middlemountainbiken!

Bitte löschen!


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (5. Mai 2011)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> "Reisen, Routen und Reviere" in "Alpen" und "Mittelgebirge" unterteilen?



der Thread "Happy Trails um Waging ???" käme dann in die Abteilung "Flachland",
der Thread "Finale Ligure" in die Abteilung "Afrika" oder so ähnlich
und Fragen wie "Gepäcktransport" würden als Crosspost in alle Unterabteilungen verteilt?

ein Extra-Button "Sortieren nach Höhenmetern"?



DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Nur so 'ne Idee...


interessante Idee - etwas wenig durchdacht vielleicht

also wenn schon, dann lieber all die ganzen Gardasee-Themen in ein separates Schliessfach


----------



## rayc (6. Mai 2011)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> also wenn schon, dann lieber all die ganzen Gardasee-Themen in ein separates Schliessfach



Gute Idee, dann gibt es hier weniger Spams.


Eine weiter Idee wäre es Crosse in ein Subforum zu packen.
Wenn man hier wirklich weiter unterteilen will, wofür ich ehrlich gesagt keine Notwendigkeit sehe.

@DerBergschreck, was machen wir mit den Pyrenäen, Anden, Rockies, ...?

Ray


----------



## dertutnix (6. Mai 2011)

meine persönliche meinung:

werden denn die mittelgebirgsthemen nicht in den lokalen foren diskutiert? dort habe ich jedenfalls kürzlich mich über den pfälzer wald informiert, finde was zum brocken, kann sehen, ob ich in einigen wochen in der vulkaneifel neue wege erkunden darf und habe jetzt einiges zum bayerischen wald gelesen. jetzt kann man sich zwar trefflich streiten, ob nicht alles im reiseforum zu behandeln wäre, was mit reisen zu tun hat, aber dann leben wir irgendwie in einer parallelwelt. sinnvoll? insofern finde ich die karte von dubbel für die leute gut, die die mittelgebirge nicht räumlich zu den regionalen foren zuordnen können...

ob es sinn macht, weitere unterforen hier zu gründen, mag ich nicht beurteilen. das klappt so gut oder schlecht, wie die disziplin der threadersteller ist, und da bin ich durch die erfahrung aus "sonstiges" eher skeptisch. 
z.b. gardasee ein eigenes unterforum? warum? weil viele nicht suchen wollen, sondern lieber einen 357. thread zum thema "die schönsten trails" o.ä. eröffnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (6. Mai 2011)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> also wenn schon, dann lieber all die ganzen Gardasee-Themen in ein separates Schliessfach



yep. dafür wäre ich auch. 

und bei bedarf eventuell für weitere regionen weitere eigene unterforen. vorstellen könnte ich mir das zum beispiel für die dolomiten  da gibt es mittlerweile auch ziemlich viel, was im großen wust ganz schnell untergeht.

dazu noch eine rubrik transalp und das reise-, routen- und reviere-forum wäre perfekt für mich...


----------



## powderJO (6. Mai 2011)

dertutnix schrieb:


> z.b. gardasee ein eigenes unterforum? warum? weil viele nicht suchen wollen, sondern lieber einen 357. thread zum thema "die schönsten trails" o.ä. eröffnen?




weil es die suche beschleunigt und es imho auch deshalb weniger neue threads zu schon bestehenden themen geben wird. die gibt es ja vor allem, weil man die alten oft nicht schnell genug findet  selbst bei schlauer nutzung der suchfunktion nicht...


----------

